# Clear fork mohican



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I was planning on a trip to clearfork to fly fishing for trout but I always fish the lower... I was wondering if anyone had any spots on the upper they would recommend I have never fished the upper.... Any news on hot flies right now for the creek? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Take a look at this sit http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/t-fishing-reports.aspx#The Clearfork there is only one place to fish the upper its Wade & Gatton Nursery good luck


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

How do I find access to that? Do I just drive up the road that parallels the creek?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Yes, there is a pull off at the bend. I'll probably be down there tomorrow morning.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

okay, so I always fish the lower and always catch small brownies about 8-11 inches nothing ever bigger. I hear the upper has holdover brownies and they are about 10-15 up there? are there bigger trout up there?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I'm sure there are but catching them is another story. You'll most likely catch the same size fish at Gatton Rocks as what you are catching in the lower section. Without a boat or permission to fish private property there's not a lot of space and most of the older hold overs have left the general area of Gatton rocks and spread through the entire river system. Most of the time the upper river is a lot clearer than the lower river and the fish are a lot smarter and spook easier than on the lower. I've been using 5x and 6x tippet with a dry fly and bead head pheasant tail or copper john dropper. That setup seems to work best for me there. On the lower river I use a thingamabobber but on the upper a dry fly seems to work better as my indicator.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay so this is what I'm going to do... I plan on getting there early, fishing the upper with Nymphing a pheasant tail or copper john over a indicator on the upper.. On the lower I normally do the same but probably try the U fished 1 mile trail past all the campsites at the end ... Never fished down past there and wanted to give it a try, I know some great holes but I want to catch some decent size holdovers not little ones... Really thirsty for something over 12 havnt caught a nice one out of there yet


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Go to ODNR web site fishing maps click on river maps find Mohican river should get you were you want to go


----------

